# Intelligent Design - Foxnews



## Scott (Feb 20, 2006)

Roman Catholic priest has this article on Intelligent Design. If you want to send him an email about it, his email address is [email protected]. 

Here is a response from a Gonzaga law professor:



> Dear Fr. Morris,
> 
> You asked the question, "Did I help?" and this is an attempt at answering it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 20, 2006)

Speaking of Law profs...

Phillip E. Johnson, a one-time Regent Law professor offers an excellent examination and rebuttal of the scientific evidence upon which Darwinian theory is built, in a book entitled _Darwin on Trial_. I think I speed-read much of it at UNCW library in 2001.

Michael Behe's _Darwin's Black Box_ is another good book.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2006)

Good post. Thanks.


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2006)

I loved Johnson's book. He has a couple of others out, including one for high schoolers called Defeating Darwinism by Opening Minds.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Phillip E. Johnson, one-time Regent Law professor offers an excellent examination and rebuttal of the scientific evidence upon which Darwinian theory is built



What scientific evidence?


----------

